# NF Cafe Political Demographics Thread



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

Thread is a work in progress, got permission from Jello before creating:

If you have any ideas for any questions you would like to see included or how you believe the thread should be structured, please let me know. 

Also, when you post in this thread, please post an image of your political compass.



For example, my personal compass



Economics = 4.00
Social = -3.44

Please make sure to either link directly from the website or post your score in numbers as opposed to just taking a screenshot and posting an image... I need the exact numbers for statistical purposes. 

Also, if you want, you may also post results from the moral compass website.





Moral Order: -2
Moral Rules: -5.5

Seems as though I'm to the economic right with libertarian social stances... I might re-take the political compass because some of the questions are worded in a way that makes you feel as if you are evil for answering them the way you want to . 

When enough people have posted on the thread, I'm going to compile and work on posting some statistics about the demographics of the NF cafe.

If you make a mistake answering a question on the poll... No problem, just tell us your correction by making a post.

*Update as of 02/09/2010:*
If your name has no values next to it, it's because you either took a screenshot and hosted the image of your political compass instead of directly linking to it, didn't post either moral compass or the political compass tests, or didn't list the numbers of your moral politics quiz results. 

*Raw Data*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Political Compass Raw Distribution*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Political Compass Average with 95% Distribution Interval*
I.E. 95% of NF Cafe members who posted results fall within the area presented by the error bars

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Moral Politics Raw Distribution*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Moral Politics Average with 95% Distribution Interval*
I.E. 95% of NF Cafe members who posted results fall within the area presented by the error bars

*Spoiler*: __ 









95% Interval was taken by taking two standard deviations from the mean assuming a normal population distribution about the mean, which does not seem to be the case.

*United States Moral Politics Average*

*Spoiler*: __ 





TEST DISTRIBUTION FOR UNITED STATES

Of the 324,042 respondents:

   1. 27.48% liked Socialism.
   2. 5.72% liked Authoritarianism.
   3. 22.21% liked Conservatism.
   4. 25.51% liked Liberalism.
   5. 19.08% straddled systems.


United States best matches:

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Variation: Moderate Liberalism
   3. Ideology: Capital Democratism 


Average score (red marker):

   1. Moral Order: -0.11
   2. Moral Rules: -0.10




*
NF Cafe Average Ideology:*


> SOCIAL DEMOCRATISM
> 
> Social Democratism is a moderate form of Socialism.
> 
> ...



*United States Average Ideology:*


> CAPITAL DEMOCRATISM
> 
> Capital Democratism is a form of Moderate Liberalism.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

Your political compass

Economic Left/Right: 3.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.82

-My fifth time or so taking this test...  looks like I have swung more economically right although I relaxed my libertarian stances.

EDIT:



Actually, looks like I moved closer to the left.  Could have sworn I was closer to the center line when I first took the quiz.


----------



## Godot (Jan 30, 2010)

The poll is wayyy to crowded


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -4.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.00 

Looks like I'm a dirty leftist.



*
EDIT: oh for fuck's sake - I absentmindedly filled out the poll. I'm not 10-15, but 15-20. Could a mod change that?*


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

TDM said:


> Your political compass
> Economic Left/Right: -4.62
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.00
> 
> ...



Heh, I was about to say... You didn't seem like you were 10-15 .


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> Heh, I was about to say... You didn't seem like you were 10-15 .


Yeah, I also neglected to fill in the "did not vote" thing, too. I think I've gotten more libertarian and more leftist in recent years, though.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.23 

I'm a Labor Zionist.
And I voted for Likud last election () 

I get fucking Gandhi instead of Stalin, I am displeased


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

How do you post your political compass?


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

Megaharrison said:


> I get fucking Gandhi instead of Stalin, I am displeased


Wait - the _Dalai Lama?_

_*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right -7.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian -2.51

Not really surprising. 

I voted in the last election for the Green Party of Canada.

I consider myself to be a Civicist Decentralist Socialist.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

Seriously, how do I post my political compass?


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

AA or Jello, could either of you switch my vote from 10-15 to 15-20? The "Did Not Vote" can slip by, but I would like the age thing remedied, if possible.


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously, how do I post my political compass?



Right click on the picture of your compass, and go to properties, and under properties it will have a html address for the pic. Highlight that and copy it, and then insert an image on NF and put in that html address.


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.77


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2010)

-9.75, -8.46. 

Make sure in you post, guys, to do two more things:

First, name your political ideology in three words or less. Second, name the political party you voted for in the last election. For me, I consider myself most broadly to be a libertarian socialist, and in the last presidential election, I voted for the Green Party.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

Liberal I guess?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -7.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.56


I'm a progressive...socialist?

I voted Democrat but I won't be doing that again. It's third party from now on, probably Green.


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> -9.75, -8.46.
> 
> Make sure in you post, guys, to do two more things:
> 
> First, name your political ideology in three words or less. Second, name the political party you voted for in the last election. For me, I consider myself most broadly to be a libertarian socialist, and in the last presidential election, I voted for the Green Party.



Oh my, you win the award for most left.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Shit...shit shit...I'm farther Right than Jello


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2010)

well, I didn't expect that, I blame the British system of party discipline.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

There;s also a moral politics quiz:




System: Socialism 
Ideology: Social Democratism 
Party: No match. 
Presidents: Jimmy Carter 
04' Election: David Cobb 
08' Election: Barrack Obama

Third parties to me are a fucking joke.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, whoever did that.

Political ideology: just liberal.

I'm not very good with these words. I would've gone with "cranky, realistic liberal" if it didn't reek of bitterness.

Party for whom I voted: not old enough to vote.


----------



## Degelle (Jan 30, 2010)

Strange, I'm closer to Thatcher than Hitler.


----------



## vivEnergy (Jan 30, 2010)

libertarian and leftist yadayada like ghandi and the dalai lama and probably 80% of people on this forum


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> There;s also a moral politics quiz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YOUR SCORE

Your scored -5.5 on Moral Order and 3 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: Activism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Dennis Kucinich 



Of the 590,351 respondents (10,653 on Facebook):

   1. 5% are close to you.
   2. 75% are more conservative.
   3. 5% are more liberal.
   4. 4% are more socialist.
   5. 11% are more authoritarian.


^ I knew they'd match me with Kucinich.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.49

I'm close to the Dalai Lama


----------



## Borel (Jan 30, 2010)

I wasn't old enough to vote in the last elections. 


The other one:



YOUR SCORE

Your scored -6 on Moral Order and 5.5 on Moral Rules.



The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

System: Socialism 
Ideology: International Socialism 
Party: No match. 
Presidents: Jimmy Carter 
04' Election: David Cobb 
08' Election: Dennis Kucinich 



Of the 590,567 respondents (10,654 on Facebook):

3% are close to you.
85% are more conservative.
2% are more liberal.
1% are more socialist.
5% are more authoritarian.


----------



## ximkoyra (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.36 

That was surprising.  I thought for sure I would lean more to the right.  Do I get to call myself a liberal now? :ho


----------



## Juno (Jan 30, 2010)

There needed to be more 'don't give a shit' options.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

This forum is pretty fucking leftist.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2010)

For moral politics

Your scored -6 on Moral Order and 4.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Socialism
Ideology: Activism
Party: No match.
Presidents: Jimmy Carter
04' Election: David Cobb
08' Election: Dennis Kucinich


Of the 590,354 respondents (10,653 on Facebook):
3% are close to you.
83% are more conservative.
1% are more liberal.
1% are more socialist.
7% are more authoritarian.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

No surprise here


----------



## Juno (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> This forum is pretty fucking leftist.



Most people under the age of 30 are. It's not exactly shocking.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol at all us lefties.

How much voted for Barack?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol at all us lefties.
> 
> How much voted for Barack?



I voted Obama, but I should have voted for Nader or McKinney.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> This forum is pretty fucking leftist.


Well, how many rightists are drawn to a forum dedicated to a kid's comic and cartoon? It's really easy to forget that this place is the called the god damn _Naruto Forums._


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

TDM said:


> Well, how many rightists are drawn to a forum dedicated to a kid's comic and cartoon? It's really easy to forget that this place is the called the god damn _Naruto Forums._



lol yeah. I'm never amazed to see leftists on anime or video game boards. I'm much more amazed there are as many right wingers here as there are, even if it's a minority.


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 30, 2010)

Where's the "ehhhhhhhh" option for Obama's performance?

Anyway:


Economic Left/Right: -5.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.08

More socially liberal than I usually am on these things, and about as left as usual too.  I don't really have a word for my political position; I'm that thing the chart says, I guess.  With a hint of anarchism, maybe.  But possibly not.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

It says I'm a right winged libertarian, I'm fine with that.I consider myself a conservative, but it looks like I don't like to butt into people's lives that much.
Last election I voted for the evil republican party, I can't say I'm very proud of that decison.

Eco: 6.75 
Soc:1.49


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

inb4 Hinako matches hitler


edit: shit nevermind


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 30, 2010)

No real surprise for me.

though, I thought i was going to get put in the center until the religious/gay questions came up. Then it was left wing all the way.


-btw, it is hilarious how many most of the self-styled libertarians on this board are less libertarian then liberals. 

I rofl every time a see one of you guys post.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously, how do I post my political compass?



Copy the image location of your political compass image... and then post it as an image on the boards

For example:

<img>http://www.politicalcompass.org/facebook/pcgraphpng.php?ec=4.00&soc=-3.44</img>

use the BB code for img


----------



## MastaFencer (Jan 30, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -4.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.95



I do not consider myself anything.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

The site also places Obama on the right. Which is accurate.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> inb4 Hinako matches hitler
> 
> 
> edit: shit nevermind



If only Pinochet was on there.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jan 30, 2010)

*Economic Left/Right: -1.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.67* 

I figured this was what I would get.  I took this same test in my PR class about a year ago.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

The moral politics quiz goes in depth on the idealogies  systems, and morals.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

I actually was a little farther to the center than I was when I took this last year. I dunno what happened. I think there's a lot of trick questions in there.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 30, 2010)

If the test were Dutch I would be much further right.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The site also places Obama on the right. Which is accurate.


Yeah, people need to realize that if Obama is a communist, he's the fucking worst communist in the history of the universe. Which is fine by his critics, because then they can just call him a Nazi.


----------



## abcd (Jan 30, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -4.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.49


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> inb4 Hinako matches hitler
> 
> 
> edit: shit nevermind


 very funny man


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Social Liberal I suppose, where I thought I would be. I voted Liberal Democrat.

Someone should devise a better compass. This test is good, but by now there should be better.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Social Liberal I suppose. I voted Liberal Democract.
> 
> Someone should devise a better compass. This test is good, but by now there should be better.



There's a moral politics quiz that more in depth on the systems and idealogies but doesn't do anytyhing with the economic views.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> If the test were Dutch I would be much further right.



This test has an international center, so don't worry too much about it. That way, meaningful comparisons can be made from across the world.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

So like 95% of us are squarely in the green so far...


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

dblpost shit


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

System: Socialism
Ideology: Social Democratism, Activism
Party: Democratic Party, Green Party
Presidents: Jimmy Carter
04' Election: Ralph Nader
08' Election: Dennis Kucinich


Raplh Nader and Dennis Kucinich


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2010)

I found this to be a bit too vague, these questions lacked a middle ground. I'm not entirely sure how I got that result, my views haven't changed that much anyway.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I found this to be a bit too vague, these questions lacked a middle ground. I'm not entirely sure how I got that result, my views haven't changed that much anyway.



That was my biggest complaint too...there's no undecided or not sure option.

Being undecided doesn't always mean you're ignorant or apathetic. Some people are truly torn on the issues.

Like on the second one, the moral one, there was a question about women and their traditional role as home makers. I feel like raising children responsibly is one of the fundamental jobs of or society, but I am also strongly pro feminist and feel women should be free to focus on a career. I'm honestly torn on that question.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone claiming Obama is a communist would be shocked to see this site.

He obviously is a little to the right of the spectrum.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

AMAZINGFUNKSTA'S SCORE

Your scored -2 on Moral Order and -5.5 on Moral Rules.



The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Progressive NeoLiberalism
   3. Party: Libertarian Party
   4. Presidents: Bill Clinton
   5. 04' Election: Michael Badnarik
   6. 08' Election: Ron Paul


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> There's a moral politics quiz that more in depth on the systems and idealogies but doesn't do anytyhing with the economic views.



Hmmm.....Alright, lets see.



Your scored -4.5 on Moral Order and 3 on Moral Rules.

1. System: Socialism
2. Ideology: Social Democratism
3. Party: No match.
4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
5. 04' Election: David Cobb
6. 08' Election: Dennis Kucinich


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> -btw, it is hilarious how many most of the self-styled libertarians on this board are less libertarian then liberals.
> 
> I rofl every time a see one of you guys post.



The site only measures libertarianism as far as social policies.  Economically libertarian would have pushed you to the right as a conservative.  



			
				Jello said:
			
		

> Make sure in you post, guys, to do two more things:
> 
> First, name your political ideology in three words or less.



Flexible Libertarian.



> Second, name the political party you voted for in the last election.



I cannot justify voting for anyone for the 08 election, and I do not care much for local politics. 

Also, I have to say that I am surprised that Hinako was not in the blue.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2010)

Jello's Moral Politics



YOUR SCORE

Your scored -7 on Moral Order and 8 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: International Communism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Dennis Kucinich


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 30, 2010)

This Moral Matrix test seems much better than the other one.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

The one OP posted



And the Moral thing



This got who i wanted to vote for correctly


----------



## Camille (Jan 30, 2010)

Camille's Moral Politics



YOUR SCORE

You scored -6 on Moral Order and 0.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> AMAZINGFUNKSTA'S SCORE
> 
> Your scored -2 on Moral Order and -5.5 on Moral Rules.
> 
> ...



I got that the first time. I wasn't happy
then I took it again.


Your scored 0 on Moral Order and -6 on Moral Rules.


System: Conservatism, Liberalism 
Ideology: Conservative NeoLiberalism, Progressive NeoLiberalism 
Party: Republican Party 
Presidents: Ronald Reagan 
04' Election: Michael Badnarik 
08' Election: Ron Paul 

I can't say I'm completely satisfied with this. But it's okay.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

> Presidents: Ronald Reagan



You should be ashamed.


----------



## David (Jan 30, 2010)

What is

"There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment"

referring to?


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Your scored 0 on Moral Order and -6 on Moral Rules.
> 
> 
> System: Conservatism, Liberalism
> ...



The moral politics quiz labels things slightly differently and asks questions in a different way, I'm not surprised I got what I did and I actually think it's quite accurate. 

I think that both Bill Clinton and Ronald Reagan were great presidents... both were fiscal conservatives to an extent, however, both did certain things that I do not agree with. I would have voted Ron Paul for the '08 election if he had won the primaries.... You'll be hard pressed to find any candidate that completely mimics your belief system.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You should be ashamed.


A lot of the bills he signed after 1981 favored left-wing politics. I blame congress anyway.

I think Paul is a horrible choice tho, there weren't any great choices.


----------



## Camille (Jan 30, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> What is
> 
> "There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment"
> 
> referring to?



Infotainment, would be my guess. Like, the entire programming of FN, CNN and MSNBC, where the news anchors fancy themselves as celebrities, and flashy graphics have become more important than the information itself.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 30, 2010)

i always knew you lot were a bunch of commie pinko scum


----------



## David (Jan 30, 2010)

Camille said:


> Infotainment, would be my guess. Like, the entire programming of FN, CNN and MSNBC, where the news anchors fancy themselves celebrities, and flashy graphics have become more important than the information itself.



Ah, that would make some sense IMO. *+reps*


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> What is
> 
> "There is now a worrying fusion of information and entertainment"
> 
> referring to?



Some people, mostly those who are opposed to freedom of speech, feel like entertainment should be just entertainment and shouldn't have a political message or useful information. That's one of the real reasons the establishment tries to censor and scapegoat metal, punk and hardcore and things like that, and why the Vatican opposes movies like Avatar.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

DREAMS LIE'S SCORE
Your scored -3 on Moral Order and -4.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Liberalism
Ideology: Capital Democratism
Party: Democratic Party
Presidents: Bill Clinton
04' Election: Michael Badnarik
08' Election: Ron Paul

I personally feel this quiz was too short;  healthcare is one of the few industries I am willing to allow the government to intervene, which probably fucked up my score.


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

Hinako said:


> A lot of the bills he signed after 1981 favored left-wing politics. I blame congress anyway.
> 
> I think Paul is a horrible choice tho, there weren't any great choices.



Ron Paul is a respectable guy.

I'd of considered voting for him, if Nader and Obama weren't in the race


No but seriously, he's cool.


----------



## abcd (Jan 30, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> Jello's Moral Politics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got something very close t o this


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

abcd said:


> I got something very close t o this



Well, post it then if you haven't already . 

I'm going to draw all of the statistics into an excel spreadsheet and develop some histogram charts and stuff after a large amount of people have posted and finished the poll.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Ron Paul is a respectable guy.
> 
> I'd of considered voting for him, if Nader and Obama weren't in the race
> 
> ...



I could nitpick around Ron Paul forever, but the thing remains that he is essentially the Obama of the Libertarian Party.  Popular with his own army of fanatics, he is relatively moderate on most of his party's platform.  If he had chosen to be more socially liberal or less of a goldbug, then I would find him much more appealing as a candidate.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2010)

Your scored -5 on Moral Order and 0.5 on Moral Rules.

   1. System:  Socialism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism, Activism
   3. Party: Democratic Party, Green Party
   4. Presidents: John F Kennedy
   5. 04' Election: Ralph Nader
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama, Dennis Kucinich



I don't know how I feel about Activism and the Green Party  D:


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2010)

> 1MMORTAL 1TACHI'S SCORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't like the possible choices.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Didn't like the possible choices.



I started off with a score just slightly lower than yours, but then I retook the test looking at the hints.  Turns out, their interpretation of the options might be radically different than your own.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Didn't like the possible choices.



Yeah, you need to look at the hints, you obviously misinterpreted the questions... So you need to retake the test because I can make a guess about where you stand politically and that doesn't seem quite accurate. Take the political compass test as well... I'm going to do separate statistics for each test to keep them consistent.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 30, 2010)

fun stuff
Economic Left/Right: -4.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.13


----------



## Doc. Q (Jan 30, 2010)

I voted for everything because I like to be inclusive


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

Doc. Q said:


> I voted for everything because I like to be inclusive



LOL, well, that's precisely why I made the poll results non-private, so I could remove those types of results from the statistics when I'm compiling them.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

I just noticed AestheticizeAnalog voted both for centralization and decentralization.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

Your scored 1 on Moral Order and -5.5 on Moral Rules

System: Conservatism 
Ideology: Conservative NeoLiberalism 
Party: Republican Party 
Presidents: Ronald Reagan 
04' Election: George W. Bush, Michael Badnarik 
08' Election: Ron Paul 


I retook it again and read the hints. Looks more accurate now. Bush is in there tho


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 30, 2010)

wheres the moral quiz located at?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 30, 2010)

IN the same boat as Gandhi and the Dali lama 
I'm happy as a clam I am


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> wheres the moral quiz located at?



moral-politics.com


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 30, 2010)

so far it seems im the closest one on this thread to being a centrist politically


----------



## αce (Jan 30, 2010)

Centrists suck

Left is the way to go.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 30, 2010)

*Economic Left/Right: -1.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.15 *


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 30, 2010)

YOUR SCORE

Your scored -2.5 on Moral Order and -2 on Moral Rules.


The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Liberalism 
Ideology: Capital Democratism 
Party: Democratic Party 
Presidents: Lyndon B. Johnson 
04' Election: John Kerry 
08' Election: Barrack Obama 



Of the 590,412 respondents (10,653 on Facebook):
8% are close to you.
26% are more conservative.
4% are more liberal.
26% are more socialist.
31% are more authoritarian


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 30, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Centrists suck
> 
> Left is the way to go.



pragmatic i am.

im a speciest*.

im the type that wouldnt hesitate to drop a nuke on a city being overrun by zombies.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> The site only measures libertarianism as far as social policies.  Economically libertarian would have pushed you to the right as a conservative.



What?

No, absolutely not. 

Economically libertarian doesn't "push you right". 
If you are libertarian on the economic questions, you would be pushed down. 
If you are authoritarian on the economic questions, you would be pushed up.

The economic line is the left to right, the libertarian line is up and down. It correctly identifies libertarian aspects are devoid of economic THEORY. The "market" isn't necessary "libertarian" it is only libertarian if it is supported by individual control. 

Having the "right wing" position on economics doesn't push down or up, it pushes you left or right. 

The issues of libertarian is SEPARATE from that of right and left. That is the whole point of have the two axises. To show that Right and Left are separate from authoritarian and libertarians. 

If you are higher up on y axis, you LESS libertarian than someone who is LOWER DOWN on the y axis. 

The "more right" you are has NOTHING TO DO with how libertarian you are. 

The problem your having is that you have tried to REDEFINE libertarian to someone who obsessed with market freedom, when libertarian has to do with personal liberty. NOT JUST IN ECONOMIC but all issues.


----------



## very bored (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.49 



Your scored -1 on Moral Order and -3 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: Bill Clinton
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: John McCain 



Of the 590,416 respondents (10,653 on Facebook):

   1. 10% are close to you.
   2. 16% are more conservative.
   3. 7% are more liberal.
   4. 43% are more socialist.
   5. 22% are more authoritarian.
I consider myself a libertarian, but I support the Democrats.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 30, 2010)

​---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your scored -4 on Moral Order and 6 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: International Socialism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Dennis Kucinich


----------



## iander (Jan 30, 2010)

Poll needs lots of changes.  Many of the questions are misleading.  Most parties call for a more centralized government on certain issues and more decentralized on certain issues.  I am personally disappointed with Obama's performance but I would prefer him 100x over most conservative candidates.  I dislike both health care bills but I would take the house bill over not doing anything.  



Economic Left/Right: -9.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -9.38 

Hmm, I think being in Mexico changed my position considerably.  Last time I took this test I was slightly less leftist and slightly less libertarian like -8, -8.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

More left than jello, Iander. I knew you were no good 

Well I think that this proves my liberal lovefest phrase right.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2010)

I would have never, ever pegged Iander as more liberal than me.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so far it seems im the closest one on this thread to being a centrist politically



I was fairly centrist I believe.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 30, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I was fairly centrist I believe.



well... your right and more so than i.


----------



## iander (Jan 30, 2010)

Nah I was just as left as Jello just slightly more libertarian.  The only real difference is probably just putting strong or not strong like/dislike on a certain question.  For all intensive purposes I'm pretty close to Jello on most things.  I would also call myself a libertarian socialist and I voted for the Green Party in 08.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess I'm pretty liberal. Even though I was scored as a socialist and social democrat i believe I would to study politics more to have a political idealogy.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 30, 2010)

Dark Uchiha said:


> well... your right and more so than i.



Its still fairly centrist, although it doesn't really show what I think.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> What?
> 
> No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...



Libertarianism is generally associated with the right in the United States;  laissez faire economics and the lack of government intervention in the market is considered a conservative stance.  



> Having the "right wing" position on economics doesn't push down or up, it pushes you left or right.
> 
> The issues of libertarian is SEPARATE from that of right and left. That is the whole point of have the two axises. To show that Right and Left are separate from authoritarian and libertarians.
> 
> ...



I could guess what you put on the question regarding the quote, "the freer the market, the freer the people" then.  I am aware libertarianism is for increased liberty in both social and economic issues...  I was trying to raise the exact same point when you quickly proclaimed that most liberals were more libertarian than self-professed libertarians simply by reading the chart.  

A smaller government with a greater focus on the individual (libertarian) is a more of a rightist view on the economy (conservative).  The problem seems to be confusion on how the quiz coordinates your views when these overlap.  



From this chart, I had assumed that all of the economic matters were done on the left-right axis while all of the social matters were done on the authoritarian-libertarian axis.  Since the connotation of a libertarian (and the Libertarian Party itself) is for laissez faire policies, you were wrong for saying the average NF liberal is for a smaller government than your NF self-professed libertarians.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 30, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Well I think that this proves my liberal lovefest phrase right.



I'm not surprised in the least . 

I could have told you the demographics of the NF Cafe before even doing this. A couple of results surprised me though, but I'm looking forward to seeing the thread get large so I can compile a large amount of data to get a conclusive analysis ^_^.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 30, 2010)

Hinako said:


> More left than jello, Iander. I knew you were no good
> 
> Well I think that this proves my liberal lovefest phrase right.



It has been well known for years.  No one contested it;  we just didn't like your hardon for Republicans.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Same region as Gandhi 

Also, where is this Moral Matrix link?   I want to take that one too 

Should edit it into the OP (the Moral Matrix test too) 

Edit: Just noticed it was there, will take that one now


----------



## Hinako (Jan 30, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It has been well known for years.  No one contested it;  we just didn't like your hardon for Republicans.



I believe CTK contested it or maybe AA I'm not sure. I'm very eager to see what CTK would've gotten.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

My Moral Matrix:



The Key~



Seems that I am into social democratism, sounds about right I suppose


----------



## Marmite. (Jan 30, 2010)

I was bored.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 30, 2010)

if i lived in USA i would consider myself an independent though, i have conservative leanings in certain areas but i believe in gay marriage and abortion only under i*c*st/rape.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 30, 2010)

My results in these tests always vary wildly depending on my mood at the time...but this seems to be fairly accurate in some sense:


Economic Left/Right: 2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.00 

I am always located near to the center due to my supposedly conflicting views on high individual freedoms yet the necessity of a powerful, intelligent authority to keep the stupid masses in line.


----------



## IBU (Jan 30, 2010)

# System:  Socialism
# Ideology: International Socialism
# Party: No match.
# Presidents: Jimmy Carter
# 04' Election: David Cobb
# 08' Election: Dennis Kucinic



Hinako said:


> I believe CTK contested it or maybe AA I'm not sure. I'm very eager to see what CTK would've gotten.



The only thing I might have contested is being called a liberal, because I am not one in all but the most minimal sense. Most of my academic work is done in trying to find some sort of what I would call `post-liberal`understanding of society that nonetheless still is consistent with the good parts of liberalism which concern ensuring respect for the individual. 

I only affirm a liberalism at the political level and by this I mean respect for individuals, because of the danger posed by any ideology that does not place a safeguard so to speak on respect for individuals. 

But in terms of liberalism at the philosophical level, you will get very little if any agreement from me. 

The problem is you conflate being a leftist with a being a liberal. I am a leftist, but I am not a liberal in the sense of adhering to the tradition of liberalism. At most I would affirm a thin political liberalism, at the least in the present to ensure respect for individuals.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing what the Cafe's central tendency is.


----------



## Marmite. (Jan 30, 2010)

5.5 on Moral Order
-3.5 on Moral Rules.

System: Conservatism 
Ideology: PaleoConservatism 
Party: Republican Party 
Presidents: George W. Bush, George H. Bush 
04' Election: George W. Bush 
08' Election: John McCain


----------



## Razgriez (Jan 30, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: 0.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.00 

I would of thought I was more conservative on economic issues.

Anyways. Im an independent and I refused to vote for the trash both parties produced for us last election.

Always thought of myself as a centrist except on social issues Ive been far more liberal then most I know(excluding these forums).

Your scored -2 on Moral Order and -1 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: John F Kennedy
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama 

Of the 590,594 respondents (10,655 on Facebook):

   1. 12% are close to you.
   2. 28% are more conservative.
   3. 7% are more liberal.
   4. 25% are more socialist.
   5. 19% are more authoritarian.


----------



## saprobe (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a leftist libertarian. No surprise there but I really thought my score would be more centrist than that. *shrug* 

As far as the poll goes I answered both "Yes" and "No" to some questions. I both approve and disapprove of certain aspects of both health care bills and Obama's performance.

Edit: Oops, I added in the numbers and retook the Moral Compass quiz with hints. The direction the hints take is definitely different than how I'd interpreted the questions themselves.

Economics: -5.25
Social: -4.46




Moral Matrix with Hints:

Your scored *-5.5* on  and *1* on .


----------



## Fulcata (Jan 31, 2010)

No surprises here.

Political Affiliation: None. I can't honestly prescribe myself to a particular school of thought with my wildly varied perspectives.

Who I voted for: I don't vote along party lines.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 31, 2010)

"Your scored -5 on Moral Order and 4 on Moral Rules.
   1. System:  Socialism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism, Activism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Dennis Kucinich 

Of the 590,572 respondents:
   1. 5% are close to you.
   2. 76% are more conservative.
   3. 7% are more liberal.
   4. 3% are more socialist.
   5. 6% are more authoritarian."

Someone get me out of the USA.  I obviously don't belong here.


----------



## BunniesAreCute (Jan 31, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -7.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.13 



Your scored -3.5 on Moral Order and 3.5 on Moral Rules

System: Socialism 
Ideology: Social Democratism

Quite fitting for someone from Germany/ voted " B?ndnis 90/die Gr?nen"


----------



## Tkae (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Jin-E (Jan 31, 2010)

System: Conservatism 
Ideology: Capital Republicanism 
Party: Republican Party 
Presidents: Gerald Ford 
04' Election: John Kerry 
08' Election: John McCain 



Hmmmm


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jan 31, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -6.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.54



Feels like the millionth time I've done this 



That one was very confusing, many of the choices did not seem mutually exclusive.

Your scored -2 on Moral Order and 3 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama

I voted "Die Linke" ("The Left", pretty much says it all ) in the last general election.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 31, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> I'm interested in hearing what the Cafe's central tendency is.



It seems to lie in the lower-left quadrant of the political compass spectrum from what I've seen so far. It's not a very diverse political population. Mostly everybody holds liberal social stances except for maybe one or two people, while most people lie to the left on the economic scale while there's about 5 or 6 people on the right.

We might want to sticky the thread for just a little while... There's a few people whose political compass I've wanted to see that haven't posted yet :-/.


----------



## IBU (Jan 31, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> It seems to lie in the lower-left quadrant of the political compass spectrum from what I've seen so far. It's not a very diverse political population. Mostly everybody holds liberal social stances except for maybe one or two people, while most people lie to the left on the economic scale while there's about 5 or 6 people on the right.
> 
> We might want to sticky the thread for just a little while... There's a few people whose political compass I've wanted to see that haven't posted yet :-/.



I think in many ways though the compass has a tendency towards putting people more to the economic left than they actually are and to be a little more social libertarian. Many Obama liberals in here are getting results in the lower left quadrant which really does not make sense. 

The best example is the first question should corporations serve humanity? Now, depending on the person corporations serving humanity can mean anything from minimal regulation to strong regulation to public-private partnership or nationalization. 

The problem is the question does not ask what we should do, but rather just suggests what general ends society should generally aim at. 

Also, the chart does not map trade-offs. In many situations economic regulation will have to limit negative liberty. So, pulling the social and economic completely apart distorts the tension between equality and liberty. Many people want both as much equality and as much liberty as possible, but what constitutes the realization of both is ultimately contested.

Jello for example would argue that libertarian socialism creates this, whereas an Obama supporter might suggest that a welfare state mixed market capitalist state best supports this.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -3.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.51



Your scored -1 on Moral Order and 0 on Moral Rules.


----------



## C. (Jan 31, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: 1.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.77


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> "Your scored -5 on Moral Order and 4 on Moral Rules.
> 1. System:  Socialism
> 2. Ideology: Social Democratism, Activism
> 3. Party: No match.
> ...



You're the closest match to me so far, Renee


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:
			
		

> Libertarianism is generally associated with the right in the United States; laissez faire economics and the lack of government intervention in the market is considered a conservative stance.


And as I said before, lack of government intervention in the market isn't all there is to libertarianism. 


			
				dreams lie said:
			
		

> I could guess what you put on the question regarding the quote, "the freer the market, the freer the people" then. I am aware libertarianism is for increased liberty in both social and economic issues... I was trying to raise the exact same point when you quickly proclaimed that most liberals were more libertarian than self-professed libertarians simply by reading the chart.


aware of it, yet seem to contradict it. 

Though the simple reading of the chart for the libertarian is what the chart was designed for. 


			
				dreams lie said:
			
		

> A smaller government with a greater focus on the individual (libertarian) is a more of a rightist view on the economy (conservative). The problem seems to be confusion on how the quiz coordinates your views when these overlap.


No, a greater focus on individual of the MARKET is a more "rightist" view only because it deals with the market. Specifically that it is NOT JUST about economy, but about the economic theory. 

a greater focus on the individual with regards to a collective theory on the economy is liberal libertarian. 

You assumption that libertarian on the economy makes you support the "free market" is a continued failed assumption you seem unwilling to give up.



			
				dreams lie said:
			
		

> From this chart, I had assumed that all of the economic matters were done on the left-right axis while all of the social matters were done on the authoritarian-libertarian axis. Since the connotation of a libertarian (and the Libertarian Party itself) is for laissez faire policies, you were wrong for saying the average NF liberal is for a smaller government than your NF self-professed libertarians.


No, you are just wrong to declare a bastardized version of libertarian which only reflects your beliefs, but in actually contradicts the definition. 

The fact that North Korea calls itself the Democratic peoples republic of Korea in no way means that supporting the North Korea government makes you a champion of democratic republics. 

The connotation of libertarian is one who seeks to maximize personal liberty in any/all forms. That you only seek this liberty when it comes to the market makes you LESS of a libertarian than those who seek it in other economic theories and other aspects of life. 

And don't trick yourself into believe otherwise, if you only seek libertarian in the market you a *FAKE* libertarian.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jan 31, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -3.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.46


Moral Order: 1.5
Moral Rules: 2


----------



## Hinako (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought this was interesting, so I'm gonna post it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 31, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> It seems to lie in the lower-left quadrant of the political compass spectrum from what I've seen so far. It's not a very diverse political population. Mostly everybody holds liberal social stances except for maybe one or two people, while most people lie to the left on the economic scale while there's about 5 or 6 people on the right.
> 
> We might want to sticky the thread for just a little while... There's a few people whose political compass I've wanted to see that haven't posted yet :-/.



What I'm most interested in is the fact that there doesn't seem to be much correlation between the Political Compass and the Moral Matrix quizes. We need to get more people to take both of them so we can have a full data set.

I will sticky this thread.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 31, 2010)

That's cool.  I would probably be a conservative.  Don't know that I identify with any known group.  I would probably wind up creating my own system of fail politics if I were to take this type of thing, seriously.


----------



## αce (Jan 31, 2010)

Obama is a right winger? Hilary is a right winger? OH NOEZ

/obvious


If the republican party wasn't taken over by insane right wingers, they'd realize Obama is conservative. And besides, if Obama *really* was pushing a socialist agenda, they'd blow up.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Jan 31, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> What I'm most interested in is the fact that there doesn't seem to be much correlation between the Political Compass and the Moral Matrix quizes. We need to get more people to take both of them so we can have a full data set.
> 
> I will sticky this thread.



I've noticed this as well... But as of right now, more people need to take the moral politics quiz... And furthermore, some people that have taken the quiz haven't posted their results in a way that the exact numbers can be taken from them... I'm not in the mood to estimate decimal points on a cartesian coordinate system.


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2010)

People taking the Moral Matrix quiz should _definitely_ open up the hints. There's far too much misdirection in that quiz.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 31, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Obama is a right winger? Hilary is a right winger? OH NOEZ



By Europe's standards, yeah.  Obama is more of a centralist in my opinion.



> If the republican party wasn't taken over by insane right wingers, they'd realize Obama is conservative. And besides, if Obama *really* was pushing a socialist agenda, they'd blow up.



Well, you are in Canada...  America exists on her own little individualist world with an annoying penchant for constitutional worship.  And if Obama was really pushing a socialist agenda, I think FOX News would wept with joy.  They would actually have something *truthful* to say against the president.


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2010)

The upper right blue box is representative of the American grid.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 31, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> I've noticed this as well... But as of right now, more people need to take the moral politics quiz... And furthermore, some people that have taken the quiz haven't posted their results in a way that the exact numbers can be taken from them... I'm not in the mood to estimate decimal points on a cartesian coordinate system.



The file name actually gives the coordinate points, if you look.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 1, 2010)

The centralized/decentralized government issue isn't very revealing. For example, between the two French candidates in the last presidential elections, the more right-wing Sarkozy, who advocates a less regulated economy, was the one favouring a more centralized government, through his way of governing, his focus on authority/security and his control of his party. Whereas the socialist Royal argued in favour of giving more power to local communities...


----------



## Phoebus (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm, looks like fun. 

Economic Left/Right: 5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 5.38




Moral Order:  6
Moral Rules: -6


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 1, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Hmm, looks like fun.
> 
> Economic Left/Right: 5.25
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 5.38
> ...



Someone seems to be the elephant in the room.


----------



## Phoebus (Feb 1, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Someone seems to be the elephant in the room.



(Un)fortunately, there was no question regarding my affinity for monarchy.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 1, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> (Un)fortunately, there was no question regarding my affinity for monarchy.



I don't like a lot of the questions, they don't really give you a middle ground at all, my result would be quite different I did have that option. How do you feel about monarchies then?


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 1, 2010)

Your scored -3 on Moral Order and 1.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama 



Of the 590,811 respondents (10,659 on Facebook):

   1. 8% are close to you.
   2. 54% are more conservative.
   3. 10% are more liberal.
   4. 14% are more socialist.
   5. 14% are more authoritarian.


----------



## Phoebus (Feb 1, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I don't like a lot of the questions, they don't really give you a middle ground at all, my result would be quite different I did have that option. How do you feel about monarchies then?



To be honest, it is more like a family matter for me. We owe two noble houses a great deal of respect and loyalty because of our history with them.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 1, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> To be honest, it is more like a family matter for me. We owe two noble houses a great deal of respect and loyalty because of our history with them.



If I may ask, where are you from?


----------



## impersonal (Feb 1, 2010)

For amazingfunkta's statistics:
*
Political compass:*
Economic Left/Right: -4.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.77 

*
Moral politics:*
Your scored 0 on Moral Order and -1 on Moral Rules.



			
				Jello Biafra said:
			
		

> First, name your political ideology in three words or less. Second, name the political party you voted for in the last election. For me, I consider myself most broadly to be a libertarian socialist, and in the last presidential election, I voted for the Green Party.


I voted for the socialists, but in France that's the center-left. Just the name of the party doesn't really give you an idea of where the party stands... As for my political ideology, I don't have one.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 1, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> The file name actually gives the coordinate points, if you look.



Oh no, I know that the URL has the co-ordinate points, and I used them for the people that directly linked the IMG URL... However, a couple of people took screenshots and hosted them on photobucket or something instead of just directly linking the URL.


----------



## Toby (Feb 1, 2010)

TDM said:


> *
> EDIT: oh for fuck's sake - I absentmindedly filled out the poll. I'm not 10-15, but 15-20. Could a mod change that?*



I fixed it for you.


----------



## IBU (Feb 1, 2010)

Toby said:


> I fixed it for you.



I have always wondered where you sat on the compass Toby.


----------



## Toby (Feb 1, 2010)

I've done some migration over time, old friend, so I look over my results over the past few years, and what really interests me is how I've shifted only barely from the left to the right by simply insisting more on my central views regarding the powers and rights of citizens and corporations. On the moral issues, pornography, abortion etc. my views remain the same as always.

Anyway, this picture represents where I've been for the past three years at least:

Economic Left/Right: 1.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.08



To be honest, when I just retook the test this morning, I was hoping I would be more authoritarian. But there were no questions about the powers of riot police and interrogation, conduct of war etc. so no go, I guess. 

I'll give the moral compass a swing after lunch. I'm famished.

I didn't use the hints, but the moral compass looks quite... messed up. Several of the options in it are in fact cumulative. For example, I believe that we all should have basic public education, but that the best students deserve access to the best institutions first and foremost. In this case I had to pick either of the two, which is messed up in the highest degree imaginable. The questions are however distinctly Americanised, so I'm not too surprised. It also sounds silly to call this a moral question when it is distinctly political and doesn't have anything to do with a question of justice.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 1, 2010)

impersonal said:


> I voted for the socialists, but in France that's the center-left. Just the name of the party doesn't really give you an idea of where the party stands... As for my political ideology, I don't have one.



Combined with your nationality it does, which is part of what the poll is for.


----------



## vivEnergy (Feb 1, 2010)

VIVENERGY'S SCORE

Your scored -2 on Moral Order and -4 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: Bill Clinton
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry, Michael Badnarik
   6. 08' Election: Ron Paul (oops)




Economic Left/Right: -1.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.82 


I'm a liberal except that i believe that if a state is created with a democratic government then universal healthcare and education should be provided by the state and be FREE.


----------



## IBU (Feb 1, 2010)

vivEnergy said:


> VIVENERGY'S SCORE
> 
> Your scored -2 on Moral Order and -4 on Moral Rules.
> 
> ...



Hurray someone who uses the term liberal in the correct way.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2010)

Any fellow socialists?


----------



## IBU (Feb 1, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Any fellow socialists?



If you need to ask you have not looked through this thread. There are plenty of us in here.


----------



## αce (Feb 1, 2010)

Didn't bother lurking.

I saw a bunch of libs, didn't pay attention to the socy's.

Yes. I said it. Socy's.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 1, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -0.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.97

To be honest, I'm not sure what my positions are classified as.


----------



## Toby (Feb 1, 2010)

I added my moral compass on the last page if anyone's interested. 

As for the countries represented on the scale, they leave out a large component of other nationalities. Does the OP want me to change the countries into the following sections to cover the whole world? I can double-check the votes and organise them quite quickly if you want me to. It would be more interesting and respectful to members this way:

Furthermore, I think that it would be interesting to separate the discussion of Obama's presidency into a debate thread so that we can keep this thread for archiving political positions. I can move the data you want from this poll into a separate one in the debate corner which contains your questions. If you want we can include questions for non-Americans on their views of his policies etc. Just PM me about this. 

Lists in Progress

*Spoiler*: __ 




Americas
North America: USA and Territories, Canada, Mexico
Central America & The Caribbean: Antigua and Barbuda, Bahamas, Barbados, Belize, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Grenada, Guatemala, Haiti, Honduras, Jamaica, Nicaragua, Panama, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Suriname, Trinidad and Tobago, 
South America: Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Paraguay, Peru, Uruguay, Venezuela

Europe
Western Europe: UK and British Territories, France, Belgium, Germany, Ireland, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Austria, Switzerland, 
Southern Europe: Spain, Italy, Andorra, Croatia, Malta, Monaco, Portugal, San Marino, Vatican City, 
Central Europe: Czech Republic, Bosnia & Herzegovina, Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia, 
Eastern Europe & Balkans: Albania, Belarus, Bulgaria, Estonia, Greece including Greek Cyprus, Georgia, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Moldova, Montenegro, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Ukraine 
Northern Europe: Norway, Sweden, Finland, Denmark, Netherlands, Iceland, 

Eurasia: Armenia, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, 

Asia
West Asia: Bahrain, Iran, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Lebanon, Palestine***, Turkey** including Turkish Cyprus, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, United Arab Emirates, Yemen, 
South Asia: Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Burma, India, Kuwait, Nepal, Oman, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, 
Central Asia: Kyrgyzstan, Mongolia, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, 
East Asia: Bhutan, China, Japan, North Korea, South Korea, Taiwan, 
South-East Asia & Oceania: Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Maldives, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, Timor-Leste, Vietnam

Africa 
North Africa: Algeria, Djibouti, Egypt, Libya, Morocco, Tunisia, 
West Africa: Benin, Burkina Faso, Cape Verde, Gabon, Gambia, Ghana, Guinea, Liberia, Malawi, Mali, Mauritania, Niger, Nigeria, 
Central Africa: Angola, Burundi, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Chad, Côte d'Ivoire, DR Congo, Equatorial Guinea, Republic of Congo, Senegal, Sierra Leone, Sudan, Togo, 
East Africa and Horn of Africa: Union of the Comoros, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Kenya, Mauritius, Mozambique, Rwanda, São Tomé and Príncipe, Seychelles, Somalia, Somaliland, Swaziland, Tanzania, Uganda, 
Southern Africa: Botswana, Lesotho, Madagascar, Namibia, Republic of South Africa, Zambia, Zimbabwe


*If your country is partially recognised for example in the cases of Abkhazia, Kosovo, Nagorno-Karabakh, Ossetia, Transnistria... etc. you can vote as distinctly 'continental' or by the larger encompassing country - in the case of someone from Abkhazia who would identify as non-Georgian or non-Russian, you can vote as Eurasian or European at your choice. Some territories are also recognised as the territories of other benefactor states - see Commonwealth countries, American territories and other entries. 

** Turkey for this matter is historically recognised as a European country and will be identified as such on this list of countries. IF there is a substantial complaint it can identified as Eurasian but for the sake of accuracy it is listed as European.

*** Palestine is recognised by the United Nations as a state-in-becoming as it is a state in development-status - for this survey however we request that those born in the current Palestinian territories or the pre-1967 territories only identify as ethnic Palestinian, as some would now be considered non-Palestinian if they are born on the lost territories.

**** Taiwan is not recognised as the government of China, but it will be listed as an eastern Asian state for this survey.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 1, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Hurray someone who uses the term liberal in the correct way.


Sounds more like socialist to me.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 1, 2010)

Toby, if you get a chance, try taking the Moral Compass quiz again with the hints


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -0.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.79


----------



## Hinako (Feb 1, 2010)

You're close to the Pope, how cool. <__<


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> You're close to the Pope, how cool. <__<


Not really a surprise though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe I'm closest to Charles Kennedy (former Lib Dem leader over here), three cheers for alcoholic Scotsmen!


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Sounds more like socialist to me.



Exactly his point.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 1, 2010)

Liberalism ain't socialism dammit! At least on American turf.
"The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under
the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist
program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without
knowing how it happened." - Norman Thomas.
People like Thomas are trying to change the true sense of liberalism. 
In a way, the quote already rings true.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 1, 2010)

We're doin moral compass now eh?



Your scored 0 on Moral Order and 1.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism, Authoritarianism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism, Social Republicanism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama 

That doesn't tell me an awful lot 

Plus Carter's a douche


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Liberalism ain't socialism dammit! At least on American turf.
> "The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism. But under
> the name of 'liberalism' they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist
> program, until one day America will be a Socialist nation, without
> ...


Actually, he never said that. That quote is a fabrication that has been misattributed to Norman Thomas since the 80s.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Feb 1, 2010)

economic left/right -6.88
social libertarian/authoritorian -4.77



-3.5 moral order
3 moral rules


----------



## Hinako (Feb 1, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> Actually, he never said that. That quote is a fabrication that has been misattributed to Norman Thomas since the 80s.


That's funny people have been quoting it since the 60s


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> That's funny people have been quoting it since the 60s



People also believe in god,but he doesn't exist


----------



## Stalin (Feb 1, 2010)

Diceman said:


> People also believe in god,but he doesn't exist



The heretics don't know that alan moore be their true god.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> That's funny people have been quoting it since the 60s


No, Reagan fabricated in 1961, and when Reagan became president in the 80s, that fake quote has been spread by all sorts of people willing to get one over on the Democrats by linking them to evil socialists like Norman Thomas, who was an episcopalian minister and advocate of non-violent resistence. That's like trying to link someone to Gandhi as an insult.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 1, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> No, Reagan fabricated in 1961, and when Reagan became president in the 80s, that fake quote has been spread by all sorts of people willing to get one over on the Democrats by linking them to evil socialists like Norman Thomas, who was an episcopalian minister and advocate of non-violent resistence. That's like trying to link someone to Gandhi as an insult.


Since he's a socialist, he seems very likely to say that. I'll try to find a legit source of it.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 1, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Since he's a socialist, he seems very likely to say that. I'll try to find a legit source of it.


The only time he ever said anything of the sort, he expressed the _opposite_ sentiment.

In reference to allegations that FDR was adopting a socialist agenda, he said that FDR had not 'carried out most of the demands of the Socialist platform?unless he carried them out on a stretcher.'


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 2, 2010)

YOUR SCORE

_Your scored -3 on Moral Order and 2 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Socialism
   2. Ideology: Social Democratism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: David Cobb
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama _

#4-#6 = N/A. Not Applicable. Not American.

_Of the 591,047 respondents (10,662 on Facebook):

   1. 10% are close to you.
   2. 54% are more conservative.
   3. 11% are more liberal.
   4. 11% are more socialist.
   5. 8% are more authoritarian._

To be honest, I've stopped labeling myself - in terms of political ideology - for a long time. When some local candidates include imposing righteousness and regaining morality and spirituality in their platform and when a certain presidential candidate says, "The changed should be in the hearts of the people! We need tourism and THERE WILL BE PEACE!", *you kind of lose interest in politics.* 

/wants to cry but realize it's futile. does something else.

Two candidates please me though. Much more sensible and realistic.

/continues re-watching the presidential debate

--------------------

The other link is not working.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Feb 2, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.72



DC88'S SCORE
Your scored -1.5 on Moral Order and 0 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Liberalism, Socialism
Ideology: Capital Democratism, Social Democratism
Party: Democratic Party
Presidents: Jimmy Carter
04' Election: John Kerry
08' Election: Barrack Obama


----------



## horsdhaleine (Feb 2, 2010)

The first link worked for you?

I'll try again.

------------------------------
Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.67


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -1.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.13 

Saw this one coming


   Your scored 1 on Moral Order and -0.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Conservatism
   2. Ideology: Capital Republicanism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Gerald Ford
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: John McCain 



Of the 591,706 respondents (10,676 on Facebook):

   1. 7% are close to you.
   2. 16% are more conservative.
   3. 30% are more liberal.
   4. 42% are more socialist.
   5. 6% are more authoritarian 

Didn't see this one coming, I dunno if I can dig this one.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2010)

lol Mider T..you're all over the place man....you ranked green, but it calls you a Conservative...and how did you manage to match John Kerry and John Mccain?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2010)

It was the questions about collectivism on the second test...I admire the East's dedication to the community.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Feb 5, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: 5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.23

This places me as a mainstream neo-liberal, close to Angela Merkel.

And the other one:



YOUR SCORE

Your scored 2 on Moral Order and -5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Conservatism
   2. Ideology: Capital Republicanism, Conservative NeoLiberalism
   3. Party: Republican Party
   4. Presidents: Richard Nixon
   5. 04' Election: George W. Bush
   6. 08' Election: John McCain 

Lol, Nixon


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn..someone actually hit the blue!


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 6, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Damn..someone actually hit the blue!



We've mainly been in the green and purple or whatever it is (I don't see colours all that well).


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2010)

The Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: -6.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.05


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 6, 2010)

Trias is a raging commie...I'm not surprised. Actually very close to me on the scale.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha, then, Pilaf, are _you_ a Commie?  I could accept being called a "communist" if the term referred to Liberal Evolutionary Anarcho-Communist, but only real term for me is Erotic.

 Actually, demographic survey mechanism had pretty much its faulty, imho. The first generation of immigrants not mixing in well with the natives is a fact, do I need to support anti-immigration policy in order to acknowledge this fact?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 6, 2010)

Trias said:


> Haha, then, Pilaf, are _you_ a Commie?  I could accept being called a "communist" if the term referred to Liberal Evolutionary Anarcho-Communist, but only real term for me is Erotic.
> 
> Actually, demographic survey mechanism had pretty much its faulty, imho. The first generation of immigrants not mixing in well with the natives is a fact, do I need to support anti-immigration policy in order to acknowledge this fact?



If I had to label myself, I'd call myself an Abolitionist. It's probably a matter of semantics though.


----------



## Trias (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, yeah, any decent person should be more than a single label as "communist" or "anarchist" or anything else. That's why I don't like being labelled much either.

 Hmm, moral thing was funny, I had to mark "none of the above" for the most, yet it still gave me a kind of accurate result. 



> Your scored -2.5 on Moral Order and 5.5 on Moral Rules.
> 
> The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
> 
> ...



 Kinda close to Social Capitalism and Social Democracy, so yeah. (Still lol for even this survey making Obama look like a Socialist. He seems closest to the Social Democracy, but sigh... I think U.S. people really need to learn what a Socialist is. It's disturbing both because it's used as an insult, and also because it's incorrect. Most people would still continue to use it as an insult even if they're corrected about its meaning tho.)


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2010)

Is anyone keeping a tally of how many of us closely matched Dennis Kucinich?

I always felt he was the true progressive from the Democratic party during the last election, and it's a shame he was overlooked.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 7, 2010)

I am just disappointed that the Republican Party chose Sarah Palin in that last election.  Had John McCain truly wanted to focus on the economy with a more liberal platform, I cannot help but feel like he should have gone with Mitt Romney.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I am just disappointed that the Republican Party chose Sarah Palin in that last election.  Had John McCain truly wanted to focus on the economy with a more liberal platform, I cannot help but feel like he should have gone with Mitt Romney.



Woulda never flown in America. He believes in the wrong version of America's favorite imaginary friend.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 7, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Woulda never flown in America. He believes in the wrong version of America's favorite imaginary friend.



Mitt Romney is relatively moderate with more flexible views in social policies, but he is firmly part of the G.O.P.  He has plenty of experience in handling budget deficits with the much lauded "experience in an executive branch of government" as another (former) governor.  It would have been a smarter, safer move than gambling on an anti-intellectual purely picked to steal the female vote.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Mitt Romney is relatively moderate with more flexible views in social policies, but he is firmly part of the G.O.P.  He has plenty of experience in handling budget deficits with the much lauded "experience in an executive branch of government" as another (former) governor.  It would have been a smarter, safer move than gambling on an anti-intellectual purely picked to steal the female vote.



What I'm saying is that despite his many qualifications, America is somehow strangely not ready for a Mormon vice president. Go figure.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 7, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> What I'm saying is that despite his many qualifications, America is somehow strangely not ready for a Mormon vice president. Go figure.



Fuck, wait...  religion was the reason he was overlooked?  ATHEIST RAGE!


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 7, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Mitt Romney is relatively moderate with more flexible views in social policies, but he is firmly part of the G.O.P.  He has plenty of experience in handling budget deficits with the much lauded "experience in an executive branch of government" as another (former) governor.  It would have been a smarter, safer move than gambling on an anti-intellectual purely picked to steal the female vote.



People dont look at how well a candidate might actually be good at the job for the most part(so do though). Instead they like to pick the guy or girl that seems to appeal to them.

Obama won because he spewed out rainbows and unicorns and to top it off he was black(half black actually). Hell, McCain might of won if they just didnt let Palin speak. The daily show really showed how retarded Palin's followers were when they interviewed people on the day Palin announced she was stepping down from office in Alaska by claiming shes not a quitter. Damn, that was one hell of a funny episode.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Fuck, wait...  religion was the reason he was overlooked?  ATHEIST RAGE!



This is anecdotal evidence...but some of my co workers, when I worked at wal mart, who were almost unanimously southern Baptist or at least had that background, liked the man but said they wouldn't vote for him because he's in a "cult."


----------



## Psycho (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah, i'm a mutualist and i didn't vote last election



holy shit, i'm a totalitarian dictator-ish person!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -7.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.77

hmm



Your scored -1 on Moral Order and 2.5 on Moral Rules.


The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Socialism 
Ideology: Social Democratism 
Party: No match. 
Presidents: Jimmy Carter 
04' Election: John Kerry 
08' Election: Barrack Obama

6% are close to you.
37% are more conservative.
36% are more liberal.
15% are more socialist.
4% are more authoritarian.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 7, 2010)

i just noticed i'm the 3rd most liberal here


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2010)

Psycho said:


> i just noticed i'm the 3rd most liberal here



Who was that person who was even more liberal than Jello again? It was a few pages back.


----------



## Trias (Feb 7, 2010)

Flashbacking but; t's not like McCain chose Palin for her economic thoughts (its not like she did a very good job when she was senating anyway) but to gain votes of the people who were going to vote for Hillary just because she was a woman. I don't know if there's a black or brown Republican guy there, but I'm sure he would've chosen him if Hillary had won the canditate run. It would've actually worked if Palin wasn't such a crazy and dumb bitch.

 Also, w8, so basically you guys are telling me that Jello ranked high on the liberal side? Much to her delight, now I'm fucking confused.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 7, 2010)

Trias said:


> Flashbacking but; t's not like McCain chose Palin for her economic thoughts (its not like she did a very good job when she was senating anyway) but to gain votes of the people who were going to vote for Hillary just because she was a woman. I don't know if there's a black or brown Republican guy there, but I'm sure he would've chosen him if Hillary had won the canditate run. It would've actually worked if Palin wasn't such a crazy and dumb bitch.
> 
> Also, w8, so basically you guys are telling me that Jello ranked high on the liberal side? Much to her delight, now I'm fucking confused.



She was almost completely in the bottom left corner, if that's how you define liberal. I guess I meant more "leftist." But someone a bit later actually was literally in the corner.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 7, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.49




Your scored -5.5 on Moral Order and 1 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Socialism
Ideology: Activism
Party: Green Party
Presidents: Jimmy Carter
04' Election: Ralph Nader
08' Election: Dennis Kucinich

Of the 591,977 respondents (10,682 on Facebook):
5% are close to you.
59% are more conservative.
3% are more liberal.
6% are more socialist.
25% are more authoritarian.



> *ACTIVISM*
> 
> Activism is a moderate form of Moral Socialism.
> Activism can be dedicated to many causes: animal rights, environment, civil rights, global poverty...
> ...



Center of the left, right where I want to be.


----------



## Borel (Feb 7, 2010)

I re-did it while putting a bit more thought into it.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 7, 2010)

Re-taken with more thought put into it, I think I have have misread some of the questions last time.


----------



## Marmite. (Feb 7, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Re-taken with more thought put into it, I think I have have misread some of the questions last time.



Well, I didn't think you'd be that far left.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 7, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> Well, I didn't think you'd be that far left.



I'm still more right wing than Jello, I'm the bourgeoisie. :ho


----------



## Trias (Feb 7, 2010)

If everyone is so fucking Liberterian Leftist here, then exactly who are those people we keep debating with? I'm starting to think this whole "Right Wing Guys" are just spambots.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 7, 2010)

Trias said:


> If everyone is so fucking Liberterian Leftist here, then exactly who are those people we keep debating with? I'm starting to think this whole "Right Wing Guys" are just spambots.



It's because people are not solely left or right. People have different positions and ideological ideas about different topics.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 7, 2010)

Trias said:


> If everyone is so fucking Liberterian Leftist here, then exactly who are those people we keep debating with? I'm starting to think this whole "Right Wing Guys" are just spambots.



There is like four libertarian rightists, and two guys are statist rights.


----------



## Trias (Feb 8, 2010)

Guys, that was not serious, but a mere pun about majority seeming Left Libertarian. Don't take it so serious.


----------



## Degelle (Feb 8, 2010)

Xyloxi, I'm terribly disappointed.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 8, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Xyloxi, I'm terribly disappointed.



I'm a bit too far right.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 8, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Who was that person who was even more liberal than Jello again? It was a few pages back.



IIRC iander


----------



## Grandia (Feb 8, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm still more right wing than Jello, I'm the bourgeoisie. :ho



baby killer!


----------



## Toby (Feb 8, 2010)

When I retook the test (reading the hints and all), I got an interesting set of results:



Your scored 2.5 on Moral Order and 0 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Conservatism, Authoritarianism
Ideology: Capital Republicanism, Social Republicanism
Party: No match.
Presidents: Gerald Ford
04' Election: George W. Bush
08' Election: John McCain

I do like Gerald Ford but the two others? Eh. Not so much. Rahm Emanuel (Rahmbo) for president!


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 8, 2010)

I keep getting George W. Bush for all these tests too Toby. Do not feel bad, clearly he was just a deceptively evil genius.


----------



## Toby (Feb 8, 2010)

lol I saw you got Carter. That must suck.

I'm thinking they are very off-base since it's all American-oriented. Even though I stressed my views on a full public health-care system it threw me into the social order grouping. I'm guessing the "traditional values" questions matter more. It's a mish-mash of economics and morality anyway, so I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised. That is also insanely American of them. I don't seem to understand the point of divorcing politics from morality. I do agree with me being authoritarian though, even if this test makes me one for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 8, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -9.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.90

As for Moral, Compass, I got this before I looked after the hints:


Your scored *-3.5* on  and *6* on .

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):


*System: * 
*Ideology: * 
*Party: *                 No match.
*Presidents: * 
*04' Election: * 
*08' Election: * 
And this after:


Your scored *-5* on  and *2.5* on .

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):


*System: * 
*Ideology: *                 , 
*Party: *                 No match.
*Presidents: * 
*04' Election: * 
*08' Election: *


----------



## Psycho (Feb 9, 2010)

ok, now i am 4th most left


----------



## Trias (Feb 9, 2010)

This simplistic of a test just can not measure up your "political stand" very correctly, so you don't need to sulk over that, Psycho. You have the left room of my heart, why'd you want anything more?


----------



## Psycho (Feb 9, 2010)

'cause i'm childish and depend of acknowledgement by a third party to feel good about myself? holy shit trias you should go into psychology!

i know it's a simplistic test and i'm very sure that a simple grid has no capacity what-so-ever to accurately pin point a person's political stances


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 9, 2010)

Updates on Statistics have been posted as of 02/09/2010, check first post for stats.


----------



## Supergrunt8 (Feb 9, 2010)

WTF!!!! You put Cuba in but not Venezuela....... nice going


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 9, 2010)

Supergrunt8 said:


> WTF!!!! You put Cuba in but not Venezuela....... nice going



LOL! Sorry about that , the Poll would have been HUGE if I put in EVERY country I could think of... Anyways, just put that you're from South America for now, we're going to broaden the poll by splitting it up into regions... 

However, different countries tend to have different political bias... So, I wanted to split it up into countries as much as possible.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 9, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -8.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.08


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess when Palin becomes president in seven years this forums will explode.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 9, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I guess when Palin becomes president in seven years this forums will explode.



Aside from two (probably trolls) members, I have yet to meet anyone in NF, rightist or leftist, who actually liked Sarah Palin.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 9, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Aside from two (probably trolls) members, I have yet to meet anyone in NF, rightist or leftist, who actually liked Sarah Palin.



Heh, on the following scale

<----Likes Palin----------Apathetic----------Hates Palin---->

The members of the NF cafe are either at Apathetic or Hates Palin in terms of the distribution. I'm a little to the right of apathetic... I don't hate her, because I couldn't give a damn about her either way, but I'm annoyed at her because she makes ALL conservatives look like retards T_T.


----------



## Trias (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm curious, who are those trolls, Misleader?


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 10, 2010)

MyNindoForever is a prominent example.  I cannot think of the other Tea Party members right now, although January was a sad month to remember.  It was as if the Republicans everywhere had an orgasm.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 10, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> MyNindoForever is a prominent example.  I cannot think of the other Tea Party members right now, although January was a sad month to remember.  It was as if the Republicans everywhere had an orgasm.



Well, technically... I have attended tea parties, but, it's tricky saying that because you immediately get linked with other types of people that attend tea parties as well (for example, people that think Sarah Palin should run for president). 

If you're a limited government guy, you're going to get blasted as a racist of a less than savory intellectual character... Perhaps I should start labeling myself as a minianarchist instead of a conservative, sounds more badass .


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 10, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> Well, technically... I have attended tea parties, but, it's tricky saying that because you immediately get linked with other types of people that attend tea parties as well (for example, people that think Sarah Palin should run for president).



I was going to attend a tea party in Vegas until I realized how redneck and ignorant everyone there was.  After seeing one protest on a nearby park, I sobered up...  it was populated with the type of people who would think you were less than an animal for being an atheist, the type of people who would explode at the possibility of legalized gay marriage or abortion (ironically expanding the state they shout to minimize).  



> If you're a limited government guy, you're going to get blasted as a racist of a less than savory intellectual character... Perhaps I should start labeling myself as a minianarchist instead of a conservative, sounds more badass .



I do not even know what to label myself anymore.  I still favor a limited government, but as my view of fellow human beings continue to deteriorate, it seriously calls into question if we actually have rational beings in the market.  Perhaps socialism is a necessary evil in certain aspects of the economy.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 10, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -5.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.26


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 10, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I do not even know what to label myself anymore.  I still favor a limited government, but as my view of fellow human beings continue to deteriorate, it seriously calls into question if we actually have rational beings in the market.  Perhaps socialism is a necessary evil in certain aspects of the economy.



I've thought about that long and hard and realized that a lot of people are actually being held down by the way the government operates and that it actually perpetuates certain economic hardships... One example that comes to mind is the public school system, where poor children are stuck at going crappy schools in poor districts. I'm not sure if this is a federal government or a local government issue... Charter schools are proposed to fix this type of thing. 

Another thing that I can think of is increasing unionization and how unions have become deeply imbedded in lobbying to government. Unions typically end up causing higher rates of unemployment... I'm not in the mood to get into details as to "why" this is, but you could find TONS of info on why this is. 

I mean of course, some amount of socialism is a necessary evil... or else there would never be an arbitrator with some amount of power in disputes between two individuals. We need government to post roads, form courts, have a police force, etc. etc. I want to help my fellow humans, but I think we need more motivation, and less obstacles... in a lot of ways, government intervention is an obstacle to making a living and reaching a higher tier in society.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 10, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> I've thought about that long and hard and realized that a lot of people are actually being held down by the way the government operates and that it actually perpetuates certain economic hardships... One example that comes to mind is the public school system, where poor children are stuck at going crappy schools in poor districts. I'm not sure if this is a federal government or a local government issue... Charter schools are proposed to fix this type of thing.



It is of my opinion that the vast majority of humanity rather be manipulated than to think for themselves.  I see the Brave New World not only as a distinct possibility, but as an utopia for the unthinking masses.  Education is the only true source of enlightenment towards liberty, freethought, and rationality, but the widespread anti-intellectualism as seen throughout even the "modern" world seems to confirm that people rather be oppressed and dogmatic than free and contemplative.  If we are run by such a mindset, then what value does a market hold?  We are neither rational nor do we care for liberty.  The compromise here seems to be democratic socialism.

The other argument I see for socialism is simply when businesses have failed to act in their own interests (see the contemporary financial crisis).  In this event, it seems simple to move towards democratic socialism.  Our healthcare system is pathetic in comparison to Europe's.  The banks gambled excessively with their future for short term profits.  



> Another thing that I can think of is increasing unionization and how unions have become deeply imbedded in lobbying to government. Unions typically end up causing higher rates of unemployment... I'm not in the mood to get into details as to "why" this is, but you could find TONS of info on why this is.



I am not a fan of this sentiment.  A number of conservatives point at unions as the ultimate downfall of America, but it seems to me that it is the only way for the workers to achieve a sense of control and power.  Businesses lobby the government all the time, so it cannot be said that the government solely cares for the proles.  Of course unions could get out of hand, but so can industry.  Their existence offers to maintain a fair balance of power.  



> I mean of course, some amount of socialism is a necessary evil... or else there would never be an arbitrator with some amount of power in disputes between two individuals. We need government to post roads, form courts, have a police force, etc. etc. I want to help my fellow humans, but I think we need more motivation, and less obstacles... in a lot of ways, government intervention is an obstacle to making a living and reaching a higher tier in society.



Ultimately, I hold no love for any political or economic system in particular.  I just want the system that maximizes each individual's personal happiness.  While I believe the government is generally cumbersome,  in the event we have failed the free market or vice versa, I say it should intervene if it holds promise of something greater.  As we struggle out of the recession, we should throughly examine all our options before dogmatically supporting one over the other.


----------



## Cal Sullivan (Feb 11, 2010)

I think some of the questions we're unfair actually :-/
There we're more left sided....


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 11, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It is of my opinion that the vast majority of humanity rather be manipulated than to think for themselves.  I see the Brave New World not only as a distinct possibility, but as an utopia for the unthinking masses.  Education is the only true source of enlightenment towards liberty, freethought, and rationality, but the widespread anti-intellectualism as seen throughout even the "modern" world seems to confirm that people rather be oppressed and dogmatic than free and contemplative.  If we are run by such a mindset, then what value does a market hold?  We are neither rational nor do we care for liberty.  The compromise here seems to be democratic socialism.



Well, perhaps I'm selfish, but I don't want the free-thinking, contemplative, and rational members of society to be held down by the anti-intellectual culture that we're breeding in America right now. I'm tired of the progressive concept of the "participation trophy". 

America should be a place that welcomes an intellectual following... and I would argue that it is, considering that our standards for higher education attract individuals from all countries of the world. 



dreams lie said:


> The other argument I see for socialism is simply when businesses have failed to act in their own interests (see the contemporary financial crisis).  In this event, it seems simple to move towards democratic socialism.  Our healthcare system is pathetic in comparison to Europe's.  The banks gambled excessively with their future for short term profits.



The answer to that is quite simple... Let the darwinistic nature of the free market do its job. There is no company that is too big to fail. If a company can not act in its own interests and forsakes long term stability for short term gains / profits, then it deserves to fail and be replaced with a business much more responsible. Do we treat the individuals in our society like children, or are we responsible adults willing to reap the consequences of our actions? If our society is full of children, then who do we appoint as the guardians / arbitrators?  

As far as our healthcare goes, the problem lies with the fact that it's a socialist / capitalistic hybrid, not so much one or the other. We treat the healthcare system as if it is a capitalistic entity when it is not. 




dreams lie said:


> I am not a fan of this sentiment.  A number of conservatives point at unions as the ultimate downfall of America, but it seems to me that it is the only way for the workers to achieve a sense of control and power.  Businesses lobby the government all the time, so it cannot be said that the government solely cares for the proles.  Of course unions could get out of hand, but so can industry.  Their existence offers to maintain a fair balance of power.



Well, nobody really points at all unions as "the" downfall of America. However, collective protectionism tends to lead to higher costs and decreased employment for the rest of the population. Also, non-unionized workers tend to have higher job satisfaction rates as well. 

Anyways, I agree... Unions, and Industries... can both get out of hand. However, the only reason that this happens is because the government promotes and gives preferential treatment to certain industries and unions when the government should not have the power to arbitrate such things in the first place. Industries and Unions don't have any real force by themselves unless they have the backing of the government. 



dreams lie said:


> Ultimately, I hold no love for any political or economic system in particular.  I just want the system that maximizes each individual's personal happiness.  While I believe the government is generally cumbersome,  in the event we have failed the free market or vice versa, I say it should intervene if it holds promise of something greater.  As we struggle out of the recession, we should throughly examine all our options before dogmatically supporting one over the other.



I don't believe that "happiness" is a right. I'm not necessarily looking for a system that guarantee's happiness, but instead, increases ones chances of achieving happiness through hard work. 

I think our society is too afraid of the word "fail". I don't think failing is always such a bad thing, as making mistakes can oftentimes provide valuable lessons. If we don't allow businesses and individuals within society make mistakes, then how will we know what to correct?

Edit:
Anyways, we're all entitled to our opinions ^_^. However, if there are any more posts, it would probably be best to continue on user profiles so we don't end up filling up the thread with our philosophical debates, heh.


----------



## IBU (Feb 11, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> Well, perhaps I'm selfish, but I don't want the free-thinking, contemplative, and rational members of society to be held down by the anti-intellectual culture that we're breeding in America right now. I'm tired of the progressive concept of the "participation trophy".
> 
> America should be a place that welcomes an intellectual following... and I would argue that it is, considering that our standards for higher education attract individuals from all countries of the world.
> 
> ...



You can defend negative liberty, but it is simply not the truth that capitalism rewards hard work. Even the most virulent defenders of minarchy or anarchocapitalism realize that the market does not allocate according to hard work. Markets exchange functions according to purchasing power and preferences. If you can fulfill a desire or preference for cheap you are successful, the question of work is largely incidental. If you examine the most sophicated defense of libertarianism they hardly ever rely on a principle of hard work as desert. See Nozick or Narveson. 

My question would be that since you place such a value on hard work, shouldn't we allocate resouces according to hard work towards collective goals, rather than broadly through market exchange? If your answer is no, you have to give up on your insistence that hard work as a criterion of desert (deservingness) that justifies minarchist capitalism.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Feb 11, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> You can defend negative liberty, but it is simply not the truth that capitalism rewards hard work. Even the most virulent defenders of minarchy or anarchocapitalism realize that the market does not allocate according to hard work. Markets exchange functions according to purchasing power and preferences. If you can fulfill a desire or preference for cheap you are successful, the question of work is largely incidental. If you examine the most sophicated defense of libertarianism they hardly ever rely on a principle of hard work as desert. See Nozick or Narveson.
> 
> My question would be that since you place such a value on hard work, shouldn't we allocate resouces according to hard work towards collective goals, rather than broadly through market exchange? If your answer is no, you have to give up on your insistence that hard work as a criterion of desert (deservingness) that justifies minarchist capitalism.



I see where you're coming from, and I should perhaps be more detailed in my explanation. I realize that hard work is not the sole factor as to whether or not you will be successful, depending on how you define success. 

Many factors affect whether or not an individual will succeed or fail in a free-market society. Obviously, if you have opportunities and good mental fortitude, but do not utilize said advantages, then you will not succeed. By the same token, there are many people who are mentally fortuitous and hardworking but simply do not have certain opportunities available to them, either due to economic reasons, or factors beyond their control. 

For those people, they may find happiness in trying their hardest to make sure their children have a good education so that they can succeed. 

I just live by the notion that life is not really fair. However, I feel that it's easier to get ahead in life and pick yourself out of the gutter in places that cherish the concept of freedom and independence. If I make a mistake, instead of trying to pin somebody else with the blame, I always look at myself to see what I could have done better. It's this type of attitude that I feel should be reflected in our society. It's just the way I was raised and taught to think I guess.


----------



## dreams lie (Feb 12, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> You can defend negative liberty, but it is simply not the truth that capitalism rewards hard work. Even the most virulent defenders of minarchy or anarchocapitalism realize that the market does not allocate according to hard work. Markets exchange functions according to purchasing power and preferences. If you can fulfill a desire or preference for cheap you are successful, the question of work is largely incidental. If you examine the most sophicated defense of libertarianism they hardly ever rely on a principle of hard work as desert. See Nozick or Narveson.



I believe what he promotes is essentially the importance of personal responsibility.  Of course that certain people have superior opportunities than others, but this hardly seems like an irreversible issue.  I believe many conservatives would argue for government intervention to support the hard working poor and their prospects for social mobility through education and a minimum safety net to prevents them from falling impossibly behind.  It is just that the government should be so involved as to weaken the incentives for social mobility in the first place.  

It is just my opinion that perhaps the populace could not be trusted with responsibility.   



> My question would be that since you place such a value on hard work, shouldn't we allocate resouces according to hard work towards collective goals, rather than broadly through market exchange? If your answer is no, you have to give up on your insistence that hard work as a criterion of desert (deservingness) that justifies minarchist capitalism.



The fear is that when we are working towards collectivist goals, we will cease to be diligent.  As individuals, either we succeed or we don't.  Our individual decisions (significantly) determine our future.  As a collective, it hardly matters if the individual puts in effort when others choose not to. The individual effectively loses power over his own destiny.  It is with great desperation that I have to consider this to be a lesser evil than capitalism.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 12, 2010)

CaptainMorgan said:


> I think some of the questions we're unfair actually :-/
> There we're more left sided....



Not really, they were too open as they didn't leave a middle ground, the political compass is hardly that accurate anyway.


----------



## Magus (Feb 13, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: 1.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.67




Your scored 0.5 on Moral Order and -3 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

System: Conservatism 
Ideology: Capital Republicanism 
Party: Republican Party 
Presidents: Gerald Ford 
04' Election: John Kerry 
08' Election: John McCain 

Of the 593,277 respondents (10,711 on Facebook):

5% are close to you.
12% are more conservative.
12% are more liberal.
57% are more socialist.
13% are more authoritarian.


----------



## Hinako (May 2, 2010)

There is no one more conservative than I.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 3, 2010)

Hinako said:


> There is no one more conservative than I.



What about Genghis Khan?


----------



## Anemone (May 20, 2010)

*Your political compass:*
Economic Left/Right: -3.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.03


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 16, 2010)

Most Economicly left person here I thinks.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 2, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -3.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.72



I'm actually slightly surprised that I'm not lower on the Libertarian/Authoritarian scale.

Oh and according to the Moral Politics thingy I'm either an international socialist or an internationalist communist. 

I feel so dirty.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: 1.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.08



Wow, I don't like my results at all.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Jul 6, 2010)

Im a conservative/libertarian. i hate lefties.

I hate unions.

I dont agree with gay marriage.

I dont agree with socialism.

I took that test bu for some reason it wont let me post it? Any way it said i was closer to milton friedman. Most libertarians have more in commen with the right-wing then left-wing.


----------



## Casyle (Jul 7, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -2.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.13

Funny, I'm born into a conservative/republican family so I'm in the habit of identifying myself as a conservative. Truth is, though, I tend to agree with a bit of both parties, and I disagree with a bit of both parties. I'm not registered as republican or a democrat, instead I'm registered as an Independant.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh you liberal you.


----------



## phatpimpX4 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks about right.

United States.

Voted Democrats, think Obama is too conservative, but better than any republican.

Economic Left/Right: -7.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.56


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 2, 2010)

​
Economic Left/Right: -5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.87

Funny that I practice (cynical) political moderation but got this.


YOUR SCORE

Your scored -4 on Moral Order and 0 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism, Socialism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism, Social Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: John F Kennedy
   5. 04' Election: Ralph Nader
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama

What now?


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 3, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: 3.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.38

I've always considered myself as leaning towards Liberal conservatism .
Although deep down, I'm an antihumanist 



Your scored 2.5 on Moral Order and -5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Conservatism
Ideology: Capital Republicanism, Conservative NeoLiberalism
Party: Republican Party
Presidents: Richard Nixon
04' Election: George W. Bush
08' Election: John McCain

No surprise there.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 4, 2010)

MIST BEAUTY'S SCORE

Your scored -4.5 on Moral Order and -3 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: Lyndon B. Johnson
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama 



Of the 624,380 respondents (11,399 on Facebook):

   1. 1% are close to you.
   2. 23% are more conservative.
   3. 2% are more liberal.
   4. 13% are more socialist.
   5. 56% are more authoritarian.

Progressivism (bottom leftish, more left than bottom)


----------



## Santo (Aug 5, 2010)

BRANDON'S SCORE

Your scored -1.5 on Moral Order and -7.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Ultra Liberalism
   3. Party: No match.
   4. Presidents: Ronald Reagan
   5. 04' Election: Michael Badnarik
   6. 08' Election: Ron Paul 



Of the 624,795 respondents (11,402 on Facebook):

   1. 1% are close to you.
   2. 1% are more conservative.
   3. 0% are more liberal.
   4. 49% are more socialist.
   5. 47% are more authoritarian.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.23

*Moral Politics:*

Your scored -1 on Moral Order and 0 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Liberalism, Socialism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism, Social Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

^Take the second test on the link.

And no, Simulcrum or Believe It! were the most conservative on NF.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 18, 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -5.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.03


----------



## amazingfunksta (Sep 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Take the second test on the link.
> 
> And no, Simulcrum or Believe It! were the most conservative on NF.



Depends on how you define conservative. 

Believe it! was just plain crazy and believed in the Gay Mafia or some weird crap like that... Simulacrim I felt was more of a fiscal conservative and much more reasonable in his beliefs, I don't know about his social beliefs though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Take the second test on the link.
> 
> And no, Simulcrum or Believe It! were the most conservative on NF.


What about Shasta McNasty?


amazingfunksta said:


> Depends on how you define conservative.
> 
> Believe it! was just plain crazy and believed in the Gay Mafia or some weird crap like that... Simulacrim I felt was more of a fiscal conservative and much more reasonable in his beliefs, I don't know about his social beliefs though.



If I'm correct I believe Sim was a social conservative, but just stuck to discussing economics on here, seeing as the majority of Caf? goers are civil libertarians.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2010)

Shasta isn't on their level.  He's a step below, around Diamed-tier.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Shasta isn't on their level.  He's a step below, around Diamed-tier.



Diamed was funny though, Shasta is just offensive and irritating.


----------



## Bill_gates (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought id be a little further to the right
some of the questions were too broad but overall its a quality test


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 26, 2010)

I remember taking this test a few months back. These were my results:


----------



## Bill_gates (Sep 26, 2010)

Look at the rep for all the right wingers
i see a pattern...


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 26, 2010)

Bill_gates said:


> Look at the rep for all the right wingers
> i see a pattern...



What about The Space Cowboy, Coteaz, Razgriez, Hinako and Tileaxu? (the guy with The Eye of Sauron with sharingan for an avatar?


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Oct 4, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> What about The Space Cowboy, Coteaz, Razgriez, Hinako and Tileaxu? (the guy with The Eye of Sauron with sharingan for an avatar?



Lets be honest here. Most of those take your shit. They say there peace and then GTFO. They dont debate or stand up for there beliefs. Every now and again you will have a argument but they tend to just say what they want and then let all of you left-wingers shit all over them and there ideals.

All the other right-wingers dont allow that and it tends to get nasty(with lots of cursing and flaming) and of course you all just fucking troll there REP to the pitts of hell. Thats why this fucking REP thing is so flawed. 

I dont really have the time to fuck with peoples REP even if those that i disagree with are liberal. Another problem is that you left-wingers out number us by a good bit in the cafe. Just look at the politicle demographics. If i say something that is right-wing i pretty much get my REP torned to shreads and shat all over.

Alot of the mods tend to be a bit biased as well. I dont know how you can deny this. I have been banned thrice. Never being told WHY. I mean sure i get a message saying "you have been banned for trolling". But i have never been told HOW i have been trolling/flaming. 

I mean there are other people that do the same things i do but i dont see them getting banned. Is it because of there politicle beliefs? 

I asked once and i ws told "if you wont report something then shut up". If thats the case....why am i being overly reported and others are not? It comes back again to numbers. More left-wingers here then right-wingers.

Being a right-winger in the cafe is like being in a sea of left-wingers all agreeing with each other constantly.

Be prepared to be called a bigot and racist. Its inevitable.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 4, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Alot of the mods tend to be a bit biased as well. I dont know how you can deny this. I have been banned thrice. Never being told WHY. I mean sure i get a message saying "you have been banned for trolling". But i have never been told HOW i have been trolling/flaming.



Boo fucking hoo. I have been banned more times than that for even more flimsy reason. Cry moar


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 5, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> Boo fucking hoo. I have been banned more times than that for even more flimsy reason. Cry moar



Seriously he needs to shut that shit up.


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 9, 2010)

Jello, why not just post your opinion insted of negging me


----------



## Jade (Oct 9, 2010)

1. System:  Liberalism, Socialism
   2. Ideology: Capital Democratism, Social Democratism
   3. Party: Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: Jimmy Carter
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: Barrack Obama

Surprised that I'm only that far left, thought I'd be much further. I took this test awhile ago and..their is a change in my views which might be why I'm not that far which I'm happy about.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 9, 2010)

Bill_gates said:


> Jello, why not just post your opinion insted of negging me



An intellectual discourse with Jello ? You gotta be kidding


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 9, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> An intellectual discourse with Jello ? You gotta be kidding



Did I wrong you in another life or something Dice?

Your bile seems to be bordering on obsession.


----------



## Coteaz (Oct 9, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Lets be honest here. Most of those take your shit. They say there peace and then GTFO. They dont debate or stand up for there beliefs. Every now and again you will have a argument but they tend to just say what they want and then let all of you left-wingers shit all over them and there ideals.


Are you insinuating that I roll over for leftist swine?



> All the other right-wingers dont allow that and *it tends to get nasty(with lots of cursing and flaming)* and of course you all just fucking troll there REP to the pitts of hell. Thats why this fucking REP thing is so flawed.


Here's a tip: the bolded is why you get banned. Not your views, in most cases.



> Being a right-winger in the cafe is like being in a sea of left-wingers all agreeing with each other constantly.


Congratulations for coming to a conclusion that countless people have made before you. 



			
				Jello said:
			
		

> Did I wrong you in another life or something Dice?
> 
> Your bile seems to be bordering on obsession.


Diceman is the Hannibal to your Scipio Africanus.

Vengeance for Carthage.


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 10, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Diceman is the Hannibal to your Scipio Africanus.
> 
> Vengeance for Carthage.



So essentially whilst Diceman is a great general/troll he still gets owned in the end and Jello's moderator republic salts the earth of his account?


----------



## Bill_gates (Oct 11, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> An intellectual discourse with Jello ? You gotta be kidding



I wouldn't assume she wasn't capable of such just because shes an extreme leftist. Theres more to gain from discussions with liberals than just nodding in agreement with fellow conservatives. A little respect from both sides would go a long way


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 11, 2010)

The Political Compass
Economic Left/Right: 4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.18 I have been tradditionally on the rightest green corner or on the left corner of the purple color.  This is a bit more right than usual when I take the poll. 


About the other poll: YOUR SCORE  

Your scored 0 on Moral Order and -3.5 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):

   1. System: Conservatism, Liberalism
   2. Ideology: Capital Republicanism, Capital Democratism
   3. Party: Republican Party, Democratic Party
   4. Presidents: Gerald Ford
   5. 04' Election: John Kerry
   6. 08' Election: John McCain 



Of the 638,763 respondents (11,527 on Facebook):

   1. 5% are close to you.
   2. 12% are more conservative.
   3. 9% are more liberal.
   4. 52% are more socialist.
   5. 16% are more authoritarian.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 20, 2010)

once again I am the most conservative and all of you guys are leftist communists.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2010)

134 Males to - 34 Females?

That explains a lot!


----------



## Santo (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure if I posted mine before now, but here.






			
				Hinako said:
			
		

> once again I am the most conservative and all of you guys are leftist communist scum.


I out conserved you.


----------



## IBU (Nov 20, 2010)

Santo said:


> Not sure if I posted mine before now, but here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nahhh, you are not a conservative, you are a libertarian. Markets destroy tradition, and order and thus market liberalism is deeply at odds with conservatism, despite the views of many avowed conservatives.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 20, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Nahhh, you are not a conservative, you are a libertarian. Markets destroy tradition, and order and thus market liberalism is deeply at odds with conservatism, despite the views of many avowed conservatives.



Basically. It wasn't the British Whigs/Liberals that were the first allies of workers' movements. It was the Tories, who made a common cause with workers' movements against capitalist accumulation and the market system because they recognized it was undermining the traditional foundations of British society.

Classic conservatives, whether they were American Madisonian/Hamiltonians, Bourbon Democrats, British-Canadian Tories, or French Legitimists, were all pretty strongly collectivist. German conservatives were the founders of the German welfare state, and the nucleus of many intellectual leftist organizations in Europe often came from the young sons of conservative, aristocratic families.


----------



## Santo (Nov 20, 2010)

AestheticizeAnalog said:


> Nahhh, you are not a conservative, you are a libertarian. Markets destroy tradition, and order and thus market liberalism is deeply at odds with conservatism, despite the views of many avowed conservatives.



Couldn't disagree more =)


----------



## Hinako (Nov 20, 2010)

Santo said:


> Not sure if I posted mine before now, but here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I expect apologies.


And I see jello only cares about Unions that share a common goal of overthrowing capitalism. Their true cause died out long ago.


----------



## Santo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hinako said:


> I expect apologies.
> 
> 
> And I see jello only cares about Unions that share a common goal of overthrowing capitalism. Their true cause died out long ago.



open file apologize?.nevrar


----------



## Rescuebear (Nov 21, 2010)

Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -8.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.00


----------



## Grandia (Nov 21, 2010)

Rescuebear said:


> Your political compass
> Economic Left/Right: -8.00
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.00



Marxist scum!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 21, 2010)

Just retook it. 



Economic Left/Right: -7.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.77


----------



## emROARS (Nov 21, 2010)

mine:



Economic Left/Right: -6.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.54


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 21, 2010)

Grandia said:


> Marxist scum!



You called?


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought I'd give it a try as well, again.


----------



## Jeroen (Nov 21, 2010)

*Economic Left/Right: -4.88*
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.51*

I've taken similar tests before and usually end up closer to the center...


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 21, 2010)

*Economic Left/Right: -2.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.23 *


----------



## Phunin (Nov 21, 2010)

Seems about right.


----------



## moh (Nov 22, 2010)

Feels good do be with the majority lol


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 3, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.15 


I'm a bit surprised. I mean, I expected to be in the green square, but I thought it'd be a bit closer to the center.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 3, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> Economic Left/Right: -5.50
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.15
> 
> 
> I'm a bit surprised. I mean, I expected to be in the green square, but I thought it'd be a bit closer to the center.



I find it rather ironic that the closet German party to you is Die Linke.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 3, 2011)

I gave it another try but it didn't change:


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 3, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I find it rather ironic that the closet German party to you is Die Linke.



That's true 



According to this, I'm farer left than Die Linke 
That can't be true. I would have expected Die Linke at the left margin. And the SPD closer to the center.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 3, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> That's true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say it is somewhat true, as the political compass looks at the political spectrum in an ideological point of view, the very far left wanting to nationalise everything and the far right wanting to privatise everything. I've not read Die Linke's manifesto, but I'm sure they'd be somewhat in the middle of the libertarian left. 

Take the American political spectrum for example, the Democrats are deemed to be the left wing party, whereas the average Democrat would be somewhere on the right in Western Europe, whereas your average Republican would be the European far right.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 3, 2011)

Eru Lawliet said:


> That's true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where does it show that you are more to the left than Die Linke? I don't see it at all in the graph. Edit: (The left is apparently Die Linke in the graph it seems). Oh I see.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 3, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> Where does it show that you are more to the left than Die Linke? I don't see it at all in the graph.



Die Linke = the Left


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 3, 2011)

Try this quiz  it offers questions that in my opinion get more in depth about some issues than the political spectrum one and I like the addition of the neutral choice. My result is about the same there as well. It would be nice to see if that is the case with others too, when they compare their results.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 3, 2011)

Your scored *-3* on  and *3* on . Correspond to Social Democratism..



Damn..



A little less libertarian.; though some of the question of this test were silly..


----------



## AlphaRooster (Mar 3, 2011)

Though my changed stance on gay marriage moved me left.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 3, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I would say it is somewhat true, as the political compass looks at the political spectrum in an ideological point of view, the very far left wanting to nationalise everything and the far right wanting to privatise everything. I've not read Die Linke's manifesto, but I'm sure they'd be somewhat in the middle of the libertarian left.
> 
> Take the American political spectrum for example, the Democrats are deemed to be the left wing party, whereas the average Democrat would be somewhere on the right in Western Europe, whereas your average Republican would be the European far right.





Oskar Lafontaine (former chairman of Die Linke) wanted nationalisation, for example of the energy sector, the Post Office, Deutsche Telekom (telecommunications company) and Deutsche Bahn (railway company). 
I don't know about their current stance on this.



Narutofann12 said:


> Where does it show that you are more to the left than Die Linke? I don't see it at all in the graph. Edit: (The left is apparently Die Linke in the graph it seems). Oh I see.



Yes, Die Linke is the Left.




You are a left social moderate.
Left: 3.28, Libertarian: 0.38


Still left, but less libertarian.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 3, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> Though my changed stance on gay marriage moved me left.



That wouldn't move you left, gay marraige would move you either up or down, economic policies would move you left or right.

@ Eru Lawliet: Those policies see quite reasonably left wing as opposed to nationalising everything in a Soviet style, I don't see what is wrong with policies like that.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Mar 3, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> That wouldn't move you left, gay marraige would move you either up or down, economic policies would move you left or right.





You are correct good sir


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 3, 2011)

AlphaRooster said:


> You are correct good sir



The political compass isn't accurate anyway, I could say some vaguely left wing things throughout the test and come out as left wing as Stalin, but that doesn't make me that left wing, it would just show I'm left wing.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 3, 2011)

I am surprised by how low and left Alpharooster is, I thought he would be more on the right and higher.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 3, 2011)

Economic Left/Right: -6.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.79 


Its funny, i was a pretty big conservative 3 or 4 years ago even, i didn't expect such a big shift in my personal values in such a short amount of time. But then again, i didn't pay that much attention to much news back then. I listened to Glenn, but he was much different at that time himself.

Anyway, i voted Democratic in the last election, almost across the board really. I was naive. While i'm not so out there as to endorse a candidate that has no chance of winning, i do think the democratic party itself is in need of major reformation to actually be a credible force again. 

That, and Ron Paul and Bernie Sanders are my Idols


----------



## AlphaRooster (Mar 3, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am surprised by how low and left Alpharooster is, I thought he would be more on the right and higher.




Well, I do have a poor time explaining my views. I've always considered myself a libertarian. I agree with most people here suprisingly, like healthcare reform. I am for it, just not at all the way it is being done now.

  Things like abortion and religious rights, i garauntee i'm with at least 90% of the people here. Though things like public unions i'm sure i'm on the opposite ends.

  Problems with the Cafe is, people tend to get wrapped up in pointless things like right left, who you listen to etc. When polls like this are done, that doesn't represent parties or Mention Glenn or Obama, all that B.S is wiped away. These polls may not be 100%, but it still shows that most people actually believe in the same thing for the most part.


----------



## Penance (Mar 3, 2011)

Huh...I was more in the center a few years ago...


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's an update of mine from the new link that was posted

Compass:
You are a far-right social libertarian.
Right: 8.46, Libertarian: 8.02



Foreign Policy:
On the left side are pacifists and anti-war activists. On the right side are those who want a strong military that intervenes around the world. You scored: -6.91



Culture:
Where are you in the culture war? On the liberal side, or the conservative side? This scale may apply more to the US than other countries. You scored: -4.06


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 4, 2011)

Someday, I'm going to have to make a political spectrum chart that makes sense....


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought I would be a lot lower


----------



## Draffut (Mar 4, 2011)

> If so, did you vote, and what political party did you generally vote for?
> Did not vote
> Candidate advocating centralized government
> Candidate advocating de-centralized government



These numbers should be significantly different as both the left and right wing are for centralizing government.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 4, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> I thought I would be a lot lower



When did you get that left wing?  Next thing we know Mega will start having a foreign policy common to your California hippie.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 4, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> When did you get that left wing?  Next thing we know Mega will start having a foreign policy common to your California hippie.


I learned to care about the world and people, and feel an immense hatred to businesses. 

But basically if you feel like strict regulation on businesses is the way, the far economic left will appeal to you.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 4, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> I learned to care about the world and people, and feel an immense hatred to businesses.
> 
> But basically if you feel like strict regulation on businesses is the way, the far economic left will appeal to you.



I believe in regulations on big businesses, but I'm not into the whole working class only socialism, compared to the super rich like Murdoch what difference does it make between the working and middle classes? Although I do believe in a welfare state and public services being nationalised.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 4, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I believe in regulations on big businesses, but I'm not into the whole working class only socialism, compared to the super rich like Murdoch what difference does it make between the working and middle classes? Although I do believe in a welfare state and public services being nationalised.


How are the working and middle class structured over there? By income or housing and whatnot?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 4, 2011)

Been telling ya for years that the US is really more social/liberal but those things have been demonized by certain institutes. Sure there are still quite a few conservatives, nothing wrong with that, but the country is VERY liberal and socialist. Hell, polls lately about dealing with spending/taxes/etc show that.

Anyways, here are my results,

 - political compass (pic wasn't showing up so here's a link)

Economic Left/Right: -6.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.97

 - moral matrix

YOUR SCORE
Your scored -4.5 on Moral Order and 4 on Moral Rules.

The following categories best match your score (multiple responses are possible):
System: Socialism
Ideology: Social Democratism
Party: No match.
Presidents: Jimmy Carter
04' Election: David Cobb
08' Election: Dennis Kucinich

hehe, I really do like Social Democratism, Socialism, and Jimmy Carter is an awesome man.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Mar 4, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> That wouldn't move you left, gay marraige would move you either up or down, economic policies would move you left or right.
> 
> @ Eru Lawliet: Those policies see quite reasonably left wing as opposed to nationalising everything in a Soviet style, I don't see what is wrong with policies like that.



I don't think it's wrong per se, depending on what kind of companies. I agree that if companies have monopolies in areas important or even indispensible to the public, it's reasonable to nationalise them, especially if they abuse their monopoly status.

The ones I named admittedly belong to those indispensible ones, even if they don't have monopoly status (anymore).

I just wanted to point out, that there are companies they want to nationalise.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 4, 2011)




----------

